# Bremer & Brückmann build by casting



## manfred albert (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello,
this stirling motor was build in 1881 and used in small work shops. I'm going to report step by step. The drawings are to 90% ready in mm. The master pattern job is done and I wait for the casting. Today some picture of the motor.

Manfred


----------



## gbritnell (Mar 11, 2010)

Manfred, 
That's a very decorative engine. It should make a beautiful engine when finished.
gbritnell


----------



## cfellows (Mar 11, 2010)

This is going to be a very interesting build. I really look forward to your progress reports.

Chuck


----------



## BigBore (Mar 11, 2010)

Gorgeous! A beautiful show engine. Thanks for sharing this with us.

Ed


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Mar 13, 2010)

I have enjoyed your other engine building threads and look forward to this one.
Brad


----------



## kendo (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Manfred
        That is one beautiful looking engine, can't wait to see the build
        on this one, Thanks for sharing it with us.

                          ken


----------



## manfred albert (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello,

still waiting for the castings. Meanwhile some picture, how I have prepared the patter for the foundry. The fly wheel need some more work to be ready for the foundry. The set price for the casting for this maschine are round about  180,-- / USD 250,--
The spell check option is great.


----------



## tel (Mar 13, 2010)

That will make a lovely engine. Nice work on the patterns.


----------



## manfred albert (Mar 14, 2010)

Hello,

I have made redesign of my fly wheel. And *shapeways* is going to make a 3D print out of it. It is only half of the fly wheel, because I want to use it as a pattern. From the back side it is concave so the print price go down. This is a test to find out the quality of the 3D print business.

Manfred


----------



## manfred albert (Apr 22, 2010)

the computer down time is over and I`m on line again. That was a good time because I spend this time in my workshop.
Here some picture what I have done in the meantime. The baseplate, water cooler, top plate, cylinder and piston are ready. The burner, flame protection and the other piston are done. The rest of the pattern are send to the foundry, still waiting for the last parts. In case some one of You want to build these engine too, he can order the parts direct from the foundry. email: [email protected] www.hepako-giesserei.de

Most of the drawing job is done. If there is some one to want his one pattern I can send .SLT format and You can get your one pattern printed

The cylinder is made from hydraulic cylinder pipe 40 X 50mm, the working piston from GG 60 and the other one from AL

Manfred from Germany


----------



## Dan Rowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Manfred,

Very interesting engine and really nice patterns.

I have used Shapeways for pattern work and I was very happy with the service. It will be interesting to hear what you think about Shapeways after looking at the fine patterns you made.

Dan


----------



## manfred albert (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Dan,

until to day I have made my patterns by hand. With Sapways I have made a testrun  ( the flywheel made in Alumide ) the outcoming quality is top and I agree with You the service is excellent. Alumide is not available at the time, later in this year they will start with Alumide again.
So we have no problems any more to get our pattern job done. The main problem was to find a foundry that will make us a singel part in a high quality. That was a hard motivation work, but now Hepako foundry makes a fine service and good quality for the modelengineers.
A friend of my like to build the 3 cylinder fairbanks engine, You have a idea where to get the drawings / castings for this engine?

Manfred


----------



## Dan Rowe (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Manfred,
I think the Fairbanks 3 cylinder engine is this one: http://www.pbase.com/image/33276359
I tried to find Pacific Model Designs and only found dead links. Here is a link to a 3 cylinder Y:
http://gasenginerow.com/engines/Fairbanks_morse_Y.html

Maybe someone else knows more about the Fairbanks engines.

Shapeways in offering alumide again so I will get some new patterns made soon.

Dan


----------



## deverett (Apr 27, 2010)

The Fairbanks Morse engine model was produced in 3 cylinder and 2 cylinder versions in iron and later in aluminium casting sets by Pacific Model Design, run by Bob Bromps.

Due to health and other reasons that I will not go into in public, PMD no longer supplies castings for any of the designs originally produced. As far as I know, Bob still retains the patterns for all his designs.

There may be a set of castings lying unloved under someone's bench, but then pigs might fly...

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## ToniTD1490 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello Mandred, wonderful work. I like very much the patterns. What material of shapeways did you choose for them, alumide, white detail, ...? 

It will be a beautiful engine in fact.

ToniTD1490


----------



## manfred albert (May 29, 2010)

Hello,
the story go`s on. Today I have received from the foundry new parts. All the work with the pattern went out successfully.
The engine now stand on his on legs and the flywheel was done in an hour. I have decided to make pattern for the drive mechanic too. That make things easy and fast in production. I have calculated the engine from bar stock, it is very closed to the cost of the foundry.

Manfred


----------



## manfred albert (May 29, 2010)

Hallo,

here the pic of the castings.
Manfred


----------



## deverett (May 29, 2010)

Beautiful castings, Manfred. Just like we expect from you now!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## manfred albert (May 29, 2010)

Thank`s Dave,

I`m 71 years old and in my work shop things are get out of my control. Watch the pic, where this baby B & B came from? Is it a result of a sexual affair in my shop? : Or I have to see my doctor?
Manfred


----------



## SAM in LA (May 29, 2010)

Manfred,

You are obviously a highly skilled craftsman.

Beautiful work.

I am looking forward to your build progress.

SAM


----------



## manfred albert (May 31, 2010)

Hallo,
here the first 3 pattern for the drive mechanic, 5 I need. They are tested in oil - sand be for they go to the foundry. When I was 3 years old I have made my first experience forming in sand.
Manfred


----------



## ttrikalin (May 31, 2010)

:bow: :bow: :bow:

Sehr shoen mein Herr!!!

t


----------



## kcmillin (May 31, 2010)

Wow, that is an incredible engine, and the little one, I'm speechless. You absolutely posses the skills for some beautiful parts. 

What material are the patterns made out of?

Kel


----------



## manfred albert (May 31, 2010)

Kel, I`m using SikaBlock for my pattern. It is a PU - material. The same material is used in the professional pattern workshops. On the lathe or the mill You get excellent results. Sometime I use the 3-D printtechnology and wood as well, depending on the model.
Manfred


----------



## manfred albert (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello,

the drive mechanic is growing. One week more than the test run will tell me more.


----------



## manfred albert (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello engineers,

this job is done. Painting and final assambling and Iam ready to start the next engine.
This last pictures give you an overview of this engine.


----------



## manfred albert (Jul 2, 2010)

next pic
Manfred


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 2, 2010)

Manfred,

What a beautiful engine.

SAM


----------



## bearcar1 (Jul 2, 2010)

WOW! Gorgeous work Manfred, very nice indeed. :bow:


BC1
Jim


----------



## ksouers (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh my!

Oh my!

Oh my!

 :bow:


----------



## manfred albert (Jul 5, 2010)

happy 4.th July to all of You and happy birthday to me.
The B&B engine is running and a video is under youtube _manfredpreik_ 

View attachment MOV00342.MP4


----------



## ksouers (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a really beautiful engine, Manfred.
And a such a great runner, too!

Congratulations! Very well done  :bow: :bow:


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bu_HnLGc9AU[/ame]


----------



## kcmillin (Jul 5, 2010)

Great Job Manfred, and happy birthday!! 

Fine lookin engine, and great sound! :bow:
 :bow:


Kel


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 5, 2010)

Manfred,

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag und Sie möglicherweise viele mehr. 

Fantastic engine.

I looks as good as it runs.

Thanks for sharing with us.

SAM


----------



## Maryak (Jul 6, 2010)

Manfred,

What a beautiful engine. :bow: :bow:

Happy birthday 4 the 4th, (it's also my wife's birthday so yesterday was a slow day ;D)

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## manfred albert (Jul 13, 2010)

thank you all

for your attention to this posts. After 8 hour's run in time the engine run with a costant speed at 600 rpm/min. The flame adjustment is one of the important points to watch.
What to doe next. It looks like a flame liker is growing in my head.

Manfred


----------



## manfred albert (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello,

some more pattern for the next B & B engine. It is easier to build the parts. Drill the holes and the job is done. Last not least the baby needs a name.


----------



## Dan Rowe (Jul 31, 2010)

Manfred,
Very nice patterns what process did you use for the nameplate? My guess is a Solidscape printer as they have the resolution I see in the plate.

Dan


----------



## manfred albert (Aug 1, 2010)

Dan,

the nameplate is made by CNC engraving. I try tow ways 1. by casting, 2. by electrolytic procedure , first copper and than with gold. I let you know about the result.
The engine have gone through the stress test, running 5 hours none stop o.k. ready to go in "massproduction".

Manfred


----------



## manfred albert (Aug 14, 2010)

Hello,

see the last castings for B & B. The Nameplate and the mechanic parts. Now I can start to build the second engine for my son.

Manfred


----------



## manfred albert (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello,

to round up the B & B story you will find a US Patent under 270.036 from anno 1883.
The pic are screenshots of the drawings. 

Manfred


----------

